# Atlas Cabin Air Filter



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Does the Atlas have a cabin air filter/pollen filter? I went looking underneath the glove box and took out what I thought was a normal panel but there's nothing there. If anyone knows what maintenance is on the cabin filter, I'd appreciate knowing too.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Some VW's as well as other cars have filter under the hood in one of the corners close to windshield. My guess would be passenger corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I thought so too and looked casually in that area...no serviceable access noticed. I plan on removing the trim and checking out the plenum this week. Will report back if I see something.

I did research that some VWs have been retrofitted with a pollen filter as they never came with one. With all the tree pollen in the PNW and families allergies, I feel the need to DIY something about it.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

walksonair said:


> I thought so too and looked casually in that area...no serviceable access noticed. I plan on removing the trim and checking out the plenum this week. Will report back if I see something.
> 
> I did research that some VWs have been retrofitted with a pollen filter as they never came with one. With all the tree pollen in the PNW and families allergies, I feel the need to DIY something about it.


It has to be there. It would be really shocking that it came without filter.


----------



## dre5ified (Jan 14, 2016)

Other mqb vehicles have it inside the glovebox. Not sure about the atlas. If so there is a way to open the glovebox even farther and the filter sides straight out.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

It is behind the glove compartment. You have to remove the glove compartment by pushing up the two rubber stops on the top right and left. The compartment will then turn all the way down and will expose the filter behind it.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Found it!*

Great, thank you all. I do confirm that I can access the pollen filter and here's a pict of the glove box dropped. Just note that I had to use three appendages to do this.


----------



## ace20ri (Aug 25, 2017)

*Second confirmation *

Weird that i tried to search this forum for a thread like this but came up with nothing. I discovered this thread via Google...not sure why(I keyword searched filter, pollen, dust). After reading the instructions here, I decided to photograph the steps for others to view. Trying iCloud Public Photo share for the first time so hopefully it works.

I would use the slideshow for easy viewing. I added some simple instructions in each photo so hopefully it helps. Oh and please do not judge the husky fur all over the floor. My two Siberian huskies are part of the reason the dust/pollen/cabin filter needs replaced after only 7756 miles traveled. :banghead:

Direct link: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0C5yeZFh31nLa


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ace20ri said:


> Did anyone figure this out yet? I tried to remove the glove compartment with no success. I have a V6 SEL Premium with 4MOTION so it has the navigation in the glove compartment and just pushing the rubber stops does not do anything. I also removed all of the screws that are visible and I get some movement but it does not rotate or slide out. I will keep trying to see if I missed something but I'm a little cautious just tugging in that area without knowing if there are addition hidden fasteners or clips keeping it secured. I also looked in the engine area on the passenger side and saw nothing even under the trim/cowl.


"You have to remove the glove compartment by pushing up the two rubber stops on the top right and left. The compartment will then turn all the way down and will expose the filter behind it."


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for the instructions. I just replaced my filter after 11kMiles and it was very dirty! I think I'm going to shorten the scheduled maintenance interval to every year and 10K miles. For what its worth, I really love the new filter I got. Its more expensive than OEM though but bought it from Hamazon at https://amzn.to/2AnJbuo

The thing about the new filter is it has both carbon and a polyphenol coating. I noticed that when my engine shuts down during start/stop that the air con doesnt have a wet dog smell anymore. Also, the mfg has a nice detailed instruction book but not as good as the one posted earlier. You can check it out at https://catalog.mann-filter.com/media/einbauanleitung/HBOz4wF0.pdf


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

walksonair said:


> ....just replaced my filter after 11kMiles and it was very dirty! I think I'm going to shorten the scheduled maintenance interval to every year and 10K miles......


So, how much more effective is the new filter than if you had just vacuumed the old one?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

walksonair said:


> ........noticed that when my engine shuts down during start/stop that the air con doesnt have a wet dog smell anymore.....


Think about what you said. The filter is outboard of the evaporator, so it would have no effect on the odors from the AC system. It only is effective for the odors in the air outside your vehicle.


----------

